
Californians Can No Longer Be Forced to Join a Posse - oceliker
https://loweringthebar.net/2019/09/californians-can-no-longer-be-forced-to-join-a-posse.html
======
aazaa
> Sort of like jury duty, but with guns.

Jurors often report how serving on a jury changes their views on criminal
justice.

I suspect that a similar mandatory, limited-time requirement to serve in law
enforcement would do the same. And it might not be the worst thing to happen
to the country.

------
mikece
Especially in California with the massive brain trust available in Silicon
Valley, I’m surprised some enterprising law enforcement officials never
thought to form a posse to go after computer criminals. Heck, “Possees for The
Safety of the Children” to track down kiddie porn pushers could have been a
hell of a vehicle for publicity.

~~~
ryacko
Posses were partially meant to prevent the formation of Vigilance Committees,
the members of which are known as vigilantes.

------
Wowfunhappy
Legitimate question: is there anything wrong with having a law like this in
the books in case an (elected?) Sheriff needs to activate it in some
emergency? I could see it _theoretically_ becoming necessary in a small town
in the event of a legitimate disaster.

(I didn't even know what a posse was until I read this)

~~~
oceliker
It sounded like a mini-draft to me, so I'd say it's probably as legal as a
draft is.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
It's not about whether it's legal per se... the article is written with a
sense of "Can you believe this insane law was still on the books until
recently?" It really doesn't seem particularly insane, or even bad, to me.

------
exabrial
But they can be forced to join a Union. No one should be forced to do anything
against their will.

~~~
exabrial
Sorry, for the people that downvoted me, I changed my mind. You're right,
people should be forced to join clubs against their will.

